# Beethoven Symphony no.9: Which is your favorite movement?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

About one hour of solid music from this epic symphony by one of the very, very greatest of composers, without question, and objectively so.

Which movement is your favorite?


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I know you all have your favorite performances and recordings of this epic work. Here is one for reference, in case if you need to remind yourself of the movements. Have fun!


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

As it was multiple choice, I voted for the finale and the first movement. But if pressed I would choose the finale.

Oh, and Furtwangler is my favorite interpreter of this symphony.


----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)

It's close but the scherzo gets #1

1. II. Molto vivace
2. III. Adagio molto e cantabile
3. I. Allegro ma non troppo, un poco maestoso
4. IV. Finale


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

I. Allegro ma non troppo, un poco maestoso

Just ahead of the adagio.

I chose the first movement for the way Beethoven skilfully evokes the beginning of the universe and its transition from a swirling gaseous state to a formed entity. Superb.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

1. Mvt. I
2. Mvt. II
3. Mvt. III
4. Mvt. IV


----------



## Axter (Jan 15, 2020)

I love this symphony in its entirety. Really difficult to rank its mvmts. But if its really necessary I would put 1st mvmt at the first spot. It has such a distinctive Beethovenian sound to it.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

I admire this symphony for the towering musical edifice that it is, but it's never appealed to me on an emotional level. The only movement I find I can actively enjoy, as well as be impressed by, is the finale.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

The finale. It represents the zenith of human arts to me, together with the _Liebestod_ of _Tristan und Isolde_. Then the _Allegro ma non troppo_, closely followed by the _Adagio_ and then the _Scherzo_.

Remove the second repeat of the _Scherzo_ and this symphony in it's entirety becomes synonym of perfection in music to my ears, from the first note to the last.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

One and three. In no other opening movement are the chisel marks so apparent. And a good (not ponderously slow) performance of the Adagio/andante absolutely soars.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

Axter said:


> I love this symphony in its entirety. Really difficult to rank its mvmts. But if its really necessary I would put 1st mvmt at the first spot. It has such a distinctive Beethovenian sound to it.


The first movement of this symphony reminds me of the first movement of his Eighth. Totally different mood, similar language.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

ORigel said:


> The first movement of this symphony reminds me of the first movement of his Eighth. Totally different mood, similar language.


I've never thought that. (Maybe you could elaborate on why you think that). Rather, I would describe these expressions of the 9th and the battle symphonies as "totally different mood, similar language": 




 ( 0:50 ~ 1:00 )




 ( 3:57 ~ 4:07 )
Beethoven admittedly didn't put as much effort into the battle symphony as he did his other symphonies, but I once opined it isn't as bad as some people make it out to be.

Btw, this bit from the finale of the 9th is _glorious_:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Finale : hands down


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

hammeredklavier said:


> I've never thought that. (Maybe you could elaborate on why you think that). Rather, I would describe these expressions of the 9th and the battle symphonies as "totally different mood, similar language":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do not know music theory; however the themes both the first movement of the eighth and the first movement of the ninth are constructed out of shorter motifs.

The video shows what is perhaps my favorite part of the finale (the other contender is the Turkish March variation and the instrumental interlude after it).


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Well I'm glad everyone can find this symphony enjoyable in some form or in its entirety. History repeats itself (likewise with only one vote so far disliking the symphony, a minute minority).


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

ArtMusic said:


> Well I'm glad everyone can find this symphony enjoyable in some form or in its entirety. History repeats itself (likewise with only one vote so far disliking the symphony, a minute minority).


I've only been listening to this symphony for 12 years. Maybe in another 12 years, I'll be sick to death of it!


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

ORigel said:


> I've only been listening to this symphony for 12 years. Maybe in another 12 years, I'll be sick to death of it!


I hope not. You can always not listen to it for a little while and then return or try different recordings of it.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

1st movement is definitely my favorite.

Unpopular opinion: the finale gets incredibly grating after the 5th variation or so.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

ArtMusic said:


> I hope not. You can always not listen to it for a little while and then return or try different recordings of it.


Lately, I've been listening to several recordings of the Ninth. I spent ten years listening to only Josef Krips's recording from the tin can. So my interest has been revived by Bohm, Furtwangler, even Gardiner so far.


----------



## John Lenin (Feb 4, 2021)

Any movement but the unbelievably crass finale.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

ist movement, monumental 
the creation of everything


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

The first movement gets things off very, very well. The rest is a curate's egg, In My Opinion.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

ORigel said:


> Oh, and Furtwangler is my favorite interpreter of this symphony.


Any particular recording, or all of them?


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2021)

HenryPenfold said:


> I chose the first movement for the way Beethoven skilfully evokes the beginning of the universe and its transition from a swirling gaseous state to a formed entity. Superb.


Mr Penfold, I shall be sending this for inclusion in Private Eye's _*Pseuds' Corner*_ and I will happily split the tenner I hope to receive from it with you.
In the meantime, this is exactly what I think about the opening of Brucker's 9th. 
Keep up the good work!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I chose the last, but I really like the adagio. It's just two themes back and forth with variations but no conflict, just peace (well, at least until that little interruption at the end).


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Rossini loved the scherzo, but added "The rest of the work lacks charm, and what is music without that?"


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

A Furtwangler, Bayreuth 1951 recording.

I must say I am not a fan of this performance. It is excruciatingly slow in most parts and then comes crushing fast at the finale's end for the sake of making a bang at the end. Thank goodness they don't do this anymore.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

TalkingHead said:


> Mr Penfold, I shall be sending this for inclusion in Private Eye's _*Pseuds' Corner*_ and I will happily split the tenner I hope to receive from it with you.
> In the meantime, this is exactly what I think about the opening of Brucker's 9th.
> Keep up the good work!


I go all Zen when I hear the first notes of LvB9, especially when Furt is directing!

I think your views on the opening of AB's ninth are a bit pseudo (no offence)


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

I love the finale most of all. The scherzo (2nd movement) comes in a close second, but then there's also a mini-scherzo in the finale where the tenor sings.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

Manxfeeder said:


> Any particular recording, or all of them?


I know the 1942, 1951, and 1954 at Lucerne. The latter has the best sound quality, and so is my favorite recording, narrowly edging out Boehm's 1980 recording and the earlier 1942 recording.

In the famous 1951 recording, Furtwangler makes the first movement sound joyous when it really shouldn't sound like that, so I do not like it as much as the others.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

ArtMusic said:


> A Furtwangler, Bayreuth 1951 recording.
> 
> I must say I am not a fan of this performance. It is excruciatingly slow in most parts and then comes crushing fast at the finale's end for the sake of making a bang at the end. Thank goodness they don't do this anymore.


Is this the one with the huge trainwreck at the end??


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

Heck148 said:


> Is this the one with the huge trainwreck at the end??


I wouldn't describe it so harshly, but...yes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2021)

HenryPenfold said:


> I go all Zen when I hear the first notes of LvB9, especially when Furt is directing!
> I think your views on the opening of AB's ninth are a bit pseudo (no offence)


No offense taken, Mr Penfold! I was also pulling your leg about _*Pseuds' Corner*_. _A propos_ that scurrilous rag Private Eye, I have taken out a subscription after long years of absence and am thoroughly enjoying reading it again. Do you read it, by any chance? I'm also a big fan of an even worse magazine called _*Viz*_, which I have avidly read for nearly 30 years.
So that gives you an idea of my general intellectual reading habits (snort!).
In the meantime, I look forward to reading your posts in the near furure. Stay safe, stay healthy and stay sane.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm sure this sounds pretentious, but to me the four movements are one large work. To single out one movement as a favorite is like trying to figure out which 25% of a Monet painting is your favorite. It technically could be done but there really doesn't seem to be any point in so doing.

My non-pretentious answer: Movement IV. The last 90 seconds give me more tingles than the best ASMR videos.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Olias said:


> I'm sure this sounds pretentious, but to me the four movements are one large work. To single out one movement as a favorite is like trying to figure out which 25% of a Monet painting is your favorite. It technically could be done but there really doesn't seem to be any point in so doing.


Good point!!



> My non-pretentious answer: Movement IV. The last 90 seconds give me more tingles than the best ASMR videos.


IV is my choice as well...


----------



## HerbertNorman (Jan 9, 2020)

Olias said:


> I'm sure this sounds pretentious, but to me the four movements are one large work. To single out one movement as a favorite is like trying to figure out which 25% of a Monet painting is your favorite. It technically could be done but there really doesn't seem to be any point in so doing.
> 
> My non-pretentious answer: Movement IV. The last 90 seconds give me more tingles than the best ASMR videos.


Agree with this...


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Movement 1 for one of the greatest intros in music for me. Used to great effect in this movie. In a post-apocalyptic world, it was a crime to feel emotion. After killing his friend for that offense he searches his place and finds a record...


----------

